# Fan Afghan



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get this posted. I've had health issues, and my DD, SIL, and 2 GD's and a new puppy have moved in with me. The health issues and getting them all settled in, made for trying to get the pattern worked out right a long time coming. I was only able to work on it in the mornings, as my eyes got worse as the day went on. So that didnt help any.

Any whoo, here it is. If there are any mistakes in it please let me know. I've fretted over this for some time now. So I'm hoping there are no mistakes.

I forgot to mention in the pattern, that I used white for the main color and used 5 different pastel colors for the fan part. I can't tell you yardage or amounts used, as I made this so long ago. You can use any combinatioin of colors you wish. 

I KNEW I was forgetting something. Just couldn't think of what it was. Sorry if this causes any confusion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

What program is the download in? It has a .wps extension but I can't open it. Thanks.


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

JennaO said:


> What program is the download in? It has a .wps extension but I can't open it. Thanks.


Not sure what program she used, but was able to open in Word. I opened pattern and added the pictures and then made it into a pdf file. I'll attach the file for anyone who needs it.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

My computer does not like this one either--can you convert it to a pdf and repost--Thanks!!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely pattern, Lill Kristie! I hope you are feeling better and have your home and guests organized so you can enjoy some knitting time!

Thanks also JennaO, for PDFing the pattern. I couldn't open the original file either. Much appreciated!


----------



## Auntie Dee (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks JennaO. I was able to save this pattern,,,,Diane


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

bbarker39 said:


> JennaO said:
> 
> 
> > What program is the download in? It has a .wps extension but I can't open it. Thanks.
> ...


Thank you. I was able to open this.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

unable to open


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Kristie..
You are a doll to share such a beautiful pattern with us.
Do not think twice...NOR do you owe us or anyone an apology....
Health issues come first, them family...I pray your health will continue to improve...and for you and your family.
I too had one of our daughters with 2 babies move back home for a year..so I know you will have challenges..
One day at a time hon.

Hugs, Healing prayers and God Bless you and your family,

Camilla



Lil Kristie said:


> I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get this posted. I've had health issues, and my DD, SIL, and 2 GD's and a new puppy have moved in with me. The health issues and getting them all settled in, made for trying to get the pattern worked out right a long time coming. I was only able to work on it in the mornings, as my eyes got worse as the day went on. So that didnt help any.
> 
> Any whoo, here it is. If there are any mistakes in it please let me know. I've fretted over this for some time now. So I'm hoping there are no mistakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so very much for creating this PDF file..
You are a doll!!!



bbarker39 said:


> JennaO said:
> 
> 
> > What program is the download in? It has a .wps extension but I can't open it. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

JennaO said:


> What program is the download in? It has a .wps extension but I can't open it. Thanks.


Mine opened in "Works"


----------



## SopranoKnitsNCrochets (Mar 18, 2012)

This is a beautiful pattern. Think I'll try it in my favorite colors of the rainbow with black background! Thanks to both of you!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

The download is not readable. What kind of word processing program did you use to write it?



Lil Kristie said:


> I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get this posted. I've had health issues, and my DD, SIL, and 2 GD's and a new puppy have moved in with me. The health issues and getting them all settled in, made for trying to get the pattern worked out right a long time coming. I was only able to work on it in the mornings, as my eyes got worse as the day went on. So that didnt help any.
> 
> Any whoo, here it is. If there are any mistakes in it please let me know. I've fretted over this for some time now. So I'm hoping there are no mistakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

JennaO said:


> What program is the download in? It has a .wps extension but I can't open it. Thanks.


I do not know for sure what program it is. If you give me your email addy or even your home addy, I can either email or snail mail it to you. Might be you can download it in an email, but not 100% sure.

Deb


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> My computer does not like this one either--can you convert it to a pdf and repost--Thanks!!


If you are using and older version of Microsoft Office, it won't work.
The computer that I'm on has Windows ME and it won't work for me either.
I cannot upgrade to a newer version of Microsoft Office either.
I have to get my computer with XP fixed.
Dick


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Kristie..
> You are a doll to share such a beautiful pattern with us.
> Do not think twice...NOR do you owe us or anyone an apology....
> Health issues come first, them family...I pray your health will continue to improve...and for you and your family.
> ...


Thank you so much. It is a challenge, but one I enjoy. They lived over 2 hours away before. So I didn't get to see them much. So very happy they are with me.

Some of my health issues will get better. But others won't. My eyes for one will, as soon as insurance approves the eye drops for me. I have severely dry eyes and the eye doctor tried to put plugs in to make them drain to the front of the eyeball, but my tear ducts are too small, he can't even get the plugs in half way. The eye drops are a last resort, unless he does to surgery to open them and then close them up again with the plugs


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > My computer does not like this one either--can you convert it to a pdf and repost--Thanks!!
> ...


I'm not sure how to convert it to a pdf. Will ask my SIL when he comes home from work.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

JennaO said:


> What program is the download in? It has a .wps extension but I can't open it. Thanks.


I used Microsoft Works to type and send it.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern and also for the pfd download. It is a lovely pattern and much appreciated.


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

thank you for the help with this i couldnt open it either


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and thank you's but alas I was taught not to take credit for anything I did not do. Bbarker39 is the one who was able to open the file (don't know why my Word 7 wouldn't) and she made the PDF which I can open. If you can't open bbarker39's download you need to get Acrobat Reader - free download. Thank YOU bbarker39.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yes, and that IS a beautiful afghan. Thank you.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure what program she used, but was able to open in Word. I opened pattern and added the pictures and then made it into a pdf file. I'll attach the file for anyone who needs it.[/quote]

Thank you for that.I fancy trying this pattern.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

could you change the afghan pattern to jpg? I can't open it the way it is.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

On the first page of this topic, bbarker39 posted it as a pdf, _and_ she included the photos I was unable to find anywhere.

Thank you, bbarker39, for doing that!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

XP wouldn't open it for me


DickWorrall said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > My computer does not like this one either--can you convert it to a pdf and repost--Thanks!!
> ...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

bbarker39 said:


> JennaO said:
> 
> 
> > What program is the download in? It has a .wps extension but I can't open it. Thanks.
> ...


Thanks, this downloaded better, and with pictures.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, very nice looking afghan. Thanks again --


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

The pattern is gorgeous and thanks to B Barker for fixing it so those of us who are less competent on the computer could open it.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you bbarker39 for making this work for others to open. I am not computer literate. All I know is I typed it into Microsoft Words and then sent it to KP.

So glad everyone likes the afghan. Hope everyone has fun making it also.

Deb


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope and pray you're feeling better too.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

